# range indicators in histogram



## sarandipt (Jul 26, 2016)

In the Develop module, when I am using the Basic tools and the Histogram and I hover over Highlights, Shadows, Whites, and Blacks, I sometimes see an indicator of that specific range in the histogram. For example, when I hover over or click on Shadows I see a highlighted area, towards the left end of the histogram, that shows the portion of the distribution curve that corresponds to where shadows should be within the image. I use this all the time to distribute the dynamic range of the image and position everything where it should be. 

What is driving me crazy is that SOMEtimes, on certain images, those indicators are not there. I cannot figure out why. I have no idea what circumstances lead to getting those helpful indicators versus having nothing happen at all. Does anybody know?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 27, 2016)

Perhaps you are sometimes hovering over the name of the slider rather than over the slider itself? You really have to hover over the slider. If that is not the explanation, make a note when you encounter an image where it doesn't work. Perhaps, after a while, you can deduct what kind of image is causing this.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 27, 2016)

BTW, did you know you can use this the other way around as well? Place your cursor inside the histogram. Click and hold down your mouse button. Now start dragging the histogram. Depending on where you are in the histogram you will see one of the sliders move...


----------



## sarandipt (Jul 27, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Perhaps you are sometimes hovering over the name of the slider rather than over the slider itself? You really have to hover over the slider. If that is not the explanation, make a note when you encounter an image where it doesn't work. Perhaps, after a while, you can deduct what kind of image is causing this.


No. It doesn't show up at all, even while I'm using the slider. It's consistently the same images, but I can't tell any particular differences between them.


----------



## sarandipt (Jul 27, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> BTW, did you know you can use this the other way around as well? Place your cursor inside the histogram. Click and hold down your mouse button. Now start dragging the histogram. Depending on where you are in the histogram you will see one of the sliders move...


I used to know that, but I'd forgotten. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

